# Wgaca



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

A year and a half ago I found this site for “Vintage Cubans”
Freaked at the prices and thought those folks are nuts.
Soon after I quit cigarettes.
Used the gum to kick the habit.
Got addicted to the gum.
Used the patch to quit the gum.
Started seriously smoking cigars last March (3 a day vs 1)
Got into a buying addiction from CI, JR etc.
Bought a cab Humi in June.
Started chewing the gum again.
Joined CS in January.
Discovered US folks smoked Cubans.
Started getting normal production Cubans (at my Canadian home)
Bought a much larger cabinet.
Still chewing the gum.
Got exposed to "Aged Cigars"
So I’m looking at the great deals on these vintage Cubans…


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

:r I fear it's where I'm headed...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> A year and a half ago I found this site for "Vintage Cubans"
> Freaked at the prices and thought those folks are nuts.
> Soon after I quit cigarettes.
> Used the gum to kick the habit.
> ...


Chew more gum....it's cheaper!!.... I know how ya feel Dave...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> A year and a half ago I found this site for "Vintage Cubans"
> Freaked at the prices and thought those folks are nuts.
> Soon after I quit cigarettes.
> Used the gum to kick the habit.
> ...


I find your post a little self-contradicting. Forget the gum and the patch, you are not coming back from the dark side buddy.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> I find your post a little self-contradicting. Forget the gum and the patch, you are not coming back from the dark side buddy.


There is no way back!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Revenge of the Nicorette

Nicotine gum should be chewed slowly until you can taste the nicotine or feel a slight tingling in your mouth. Then stop chewing and place (park) the chewing gum between your cheek and gum. When the tingling is almost gone (about 1 minute), start chewing again; repeat this procedure for about 30 minutes.

Do not chew nicotine gum too fast, do not chew more than one piece of gum at a time, and do not chew one piece too soon after another.

If you are using the 2-mg gum, do not chew more than 30 pieces a day if you are under the supervision of a doctor or 24 pieces a day if you are not under the supervision of a doctor. If you are using the 4-mg gum, do not chew more than 24 pieces a day.

Gradually begin reducing the amount of nicotine gum used after 2-3 months. This reduced use over time will help prevent nicotine-withdrawal symptoms.

In the grips of the dreaded Nicorette -- run Dave run
Cigars will save you


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i bet you had problems as a teen and keeping your hands off yourself, didn't you?

my dad joked with me one morning as i was getting ready to shower before school, he said, "did you know that 95% of all males (toss off) in the shower and the other 5% sing a song?" 
i said, "nope, didn't know that."
he says, "what's that song they sing, again?"
i fall for it, "i don't know, dad."
he yells, "you're part of that 95%, aren't you!?"

he got me... got me good.

what this has to do with the topic, nobody will ever know, neither will i...


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

IHT said:


> .....what this has to do with the topic, nobody will ever know, neither will i...


I'm glad you cleared that up.

_____
rm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up.
> 
> _____
> rm


I think it was the talk about the "aged cubans" made greg think about touching himself.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I think it was the talk about the "aged cubans" made greg think about touching himself.


as Kramer said, "I'm out!" :fu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I think it was the talk about the "aged cubans" made greg think about touching himself.


Thanks, spit my Sprite all over the keyboard out my nose again.... :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like you better stick on a patch, chew gum and smoke a cigar all at the same time 



> you are not coming back from the dark side buddy.


Use the force :gn


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Sounds like you better stick on a patch, chew gum and smoke a cigar all at the same time
> 
> Use the force :gn


Truly, now LLG, the un-initiated cannot use the force, the force uses them. Those are the ones that end up touching themselves :r

Unfortunately, I have had the pleasure of a couple of habanas in my short stogie career, and can readily see the downward slope in my future. I can only imagine how fast I would fall if I was in Canada or another locale where ISOM's were more readily available.

Incidentially, LLG, how did the surgery go on your daughter's ear tubes?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Truly, now LLG, the un-initiated cannot use the force, the force uses them. Those are the ones that end up touching themselves :r
> 
> Unfortunately, I have had the pleasure of a couple of habanas in my short stogie career, and can readily see the downward slope in my future. I can only imagine how fast I would fall if I was in Canada or another locale where ISOM's were more readily available.
> 
> Incidentially, LLG, how did the surgery go on your daughter's ear tubes?


Is that a Lightsabre in your hand....... 

My daughter is just fine thanks, did an update in the thread I started about it, check it out if you like.
Sorry Klugsie, not try to hijack this thread. Those darn Havanas will bring you down every time, horrible despicable things


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dave... I gotta tell you...

Your scaring the freaking heck out of me here :al

the sad part is I was just wondering where I could find some vintage stuff the other day. Oh woe is me


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> A year and a half ago I found this site for "Vintage Cubans"
> Freaked at the prices and thought those folks are nuts.
> Soon after I quit cigarettes.
> Used the gum to kick the habit.
> ...


Continued....

Vintage Cubans rock.
End up filling 5 "fishing size" coolers.
Purchase a cigar clubs lockers and display case.
Take all the coolers to the lake.
Enough room ... forever.
Wow commemorative Humis are pretty.
So I'm going to bring back one of the coolers this weekend.....


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Continued....
> 
> Vintage Cubans rock.
> End up filling 5 "fishing size" coolers.
> ...


you're a freakin stud :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Continued....
> 
> Vintage Cubans rock.
> End up filling 5 "fishing size" coolers.
> ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

How are the prices now?..LoL


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> How are the prices now?..LoL


:r :r :r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

But are you still chewing the gum?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> A year and a half ago I found this site for "Vintage Cubans"
> ...
> Got exposed to "Aged Cigars"
> So I'm looking at the great deals on these vintage Cubans&#8230;


"You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave..." :ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what was i doing posting in the cigar area?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Wow commemorative Humis are pretty.
> So I'm going to bring back one of the coolers this weekend.....


Just one Dave? Might as well get them all for the long, cold winter. 

Hey....Franksmith posted on your thread!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder if dave has some other older threads in here he would like bumped 

:r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

My how time flies.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> what was i doing posting in the cigar area?


:r When I saw your post, that was my first thought!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

mr.c said:


> I wonder if dave has some other older threads in here he would like bumped
> 
> :r




oof


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I wonder if dave has some other older threads in here he would like bumped
> 
> :r


Hey if it gets you to post Joe... it's worth it.

How you been?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Anything good from JRs lately, LOL!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Continued....
> 
> Vintage Cubans rock.
> End up filling 5 "fishing size" coolers.
> ...


My hero.


----------

